# Riley has bugs! D:



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Help me!!! Riley has some kinda bugs in and under his feathers, and I don't know how to get rid of them! I think they *might* be pigeon lice but i'm not sure. does anyone know how to get rid of them?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Any online pigeon supply store will have powders and/or sprays for pigeon nasties (Foys, Siegels, etc.), but have a look at a very recent post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=494400&postcount=8

on this thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/lice-mite-spray-safe-46291.html

John


----------



## luvzpigeonz (Jun 14, 2010)

you need to give them a bath (http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100617084257AAxnX4H)
don't worry it is nothing very serious, but I'd think it would be very uncomfortable for your birds, and the bugs may start to infest your other birds, so get rid of them quickly as possible


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

luvzpigeonz said:


> you need to give them a bath (http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100617084257AAxnX4H)
> don't worry it is nothing very serious, but I'd think it would be very uncomfortable for your birds, and the bugs may start to infest your other birds, so get rid of them quickly as possible


yeah. Thanks ya'll! I don't have any money right now but when I get paid I'll go to Global Pigeon, they should have something. Thanks!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You could also use Sevin Dust if you have a garden products store or maybe hardware store around. Should be qute cheap.

John


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

you could prolly get some Sevin Dust at a feed store or ever a walmart and it cost no more then about 9 bucks total , just rub some under its wings around the vent but dont get it in their eyes and you should be good to go


----------

